# Griffin Arrested



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

For marijuana possession....I just heard it on the radio, so i don't have a link.

Maybe we should trade him to the Blazers?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> For marijuana possession....I just heard it on the radio, so i don't have a link.
> 
> Maybe we should trade him to the Blazers?


Wonderful...I am liking this guy just more and more...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*check this out*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Wonderful...I am liking this guy just more and more...


Tenshi this isnt also me defending him.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I always knew there was a reason he's never aggressive.:no:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you noticed how he always smiles at the wrong times...

check this out:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=273635#post273635


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: check this out*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Tenshi this isnt also me defending him.


Huh?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: check this out*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh?


You know how when we are on the Houston board, posters say I defend him because of my connections


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: check this out*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You know how when we are on the Houston board, posters say I defend him because of my connections


Oh yeah, that's true. I have read what you said about this topic in the general forum, that you know it was not his stuff, but somebody else's you cannot reveal, if you're right then I think Griffin should be a little smarter and try to get away of stuff like that that can only bring him more problems, especially when his performance on the field is being questionable.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: check this out*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's true. I have read what you said about this topic in the general forum, that you know it was not his stuff, but somebody else's you cannot reveal, if you're right then I think Griffin should be a little smarter and try to get away of stuff like that that can only bring him more problems, especially when his performance on the field is being questionable.


Cant agree with you more


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, how down are ya'll on Eddie now? Do you see it as likely that he could be traded this summer?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> Just out of curiosity, how down are ya'll on Eddie now? Do you see it as likely that he could be traded this summer?


He and Mobley are the players most likely to be involved in a deal, since they have cheap contracts and many teams could be interested in them. As for me, I am not a big fan of Griffin, I think he has some qualities but still a looooong way to go to become a good PF, and what is worse IMO, he doesn't seem to have improved much in two seasons. That said, he's still 20 years old and I still have hopes that one day he could become the player that some people expect him to be, so I wouldn't go nuts with the trade thing, but if there was some interesting offer I would definitely consider it.
The main problem in the Rockets now is that Rice, Cato, Taylor and Norris have 30 mil. contracts, and aside from Rice whose contract expires next season, nobody is willing to take any of the other players.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

I thought going into the 2001 draft Eddie Griffin was the most talented. He dropped i think due to character concerns and now it looks like he is showing people why.

He is still very young though and i think it would be a mistake for Houston to give up on him. He still has a whole lot of Potential.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

Does anyone have any links? article? anything?

I'm from Israel so i can't here the Radio reports you guys do.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

link is on espn.com 

anyway, eddie was firstly stopped by the police because he was overspeeding... then they found the Marijuana


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Franchise</b>!
> link is on espn.com
> 
> anyway, eddie was firstly stopped by the police because he was overspeeding... then they found the Marijuana


Excuse me, excuse me, there is only one Franchise on this team. Nah, it's all good if your a Rockets fan, and technically with Yao they have 2 franchise players to build around. Look for Eddie to be traded this summer along with Rice.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry for the nick,
that's my nickname in the Forums in Israel.

Rockets is in my blood! 

about an Eddie trade, maybe it is too early to give up on him, after all he is young and talentive.

Does any of you know about his attitude? I mean in practice and stuff like that...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franchise</b>!
> Does any of you know about his attitude? I mean in practice and stuff like that...


Rudy T, always compliments Eddie on how hard he works in practice. I just dont understand how he doesnt allow himself to use that during the games. Hes too talented to be playing the way he is


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

I think the rockets should give Eddie one more year to show what he got.

That's of course unless a great trade (Shreef perhaps) pops up.

the rockets don't have 1st rounder this don't they?!

so i guess i can't rely on a good rookie for next season...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franchise</b>!
> I think the rockets should give Eddie one more year to show what he got.
> 
> That's of course unless a great trade (Shreef perhaps) pops up.
> ...


You still have Nachbar, who hasnt played a lick this season


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Rudy T, always compliments Eddie on how hard he works in practice. I just dont understand how he doesnt allow himself to use that during the games. Hes too talented to be playing the way he is


Whoa, I thought it was the complete opposite! Griffin has always been criticized on his lack of work ethic! Not from Rocket's management, but from scouts and external sources? Could you clear me up on this?


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

In really doubt if Nachbar can play well in the NBA. Personally i would prefer to see him in Maccabi. He is very talented but i don't think it will work out for him in the NBA. Of course I wish to be wrong...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa, I thought it was the complete opposite! Griffin has always been criticized on his lack of work ethic! Not from Rocket's management, but from scouts and external sources? Could you clear me up on this?



The media has always said this. Its never come from anyone within the organization


----------

